# Applications en lien avec ICloud ne s'ouvre pas



## Une Étoile en Or (18 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai récemment reçu un nouvel IPad, l'IPad Pro, seulement, lorsque j'essaie d'ouvrir l'application pages et IMovie, elles s'ouvrent puis se referment immédiatement. Je me suis dit que ça avait peut être un lien avec ICloud, car ces deux applications que j'avais sur mon ancien IPad fonctionnaient, et j'avais des données dedans sauvegardées avec ICloud. Je ne comprends peut être pas le système d'ICloud, ou alors ICloud n'a aucun rapport avec le problème de ces applications. Je suis à l'écoute de tout conseils !


----------



## Joe_McFray (6 Octobre 2016)

Après un redémarrage de l'ipad, il se passe quoi ?
Sur les nouveaux appareils, les apps apple comme celles d'iwork sont pré-installées seulement, il faut les télécharger entièrement sur l'app store pour qu'elles fonctionnent.


----------



## Une Étoile en Or (6 Octobre 2016)

J'ai déjà essayé de redémarrer l'IPad, mais le problème est resté. Je pense que je vais les acheter sur Apple Store du coup


----------



## lineakd (7 Octobre 2016)

@Une Étoile en Or, soit la bienvenue!
Teste ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'iPad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


----------



## Une Étoile en Or (7 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour @lineakd, j'ai fait ce que tu m'as conseillé, j'ai fait un reset après avoir effecé les applications en mémoire, mais le problème est resté, merci quand même


----------



## lineakd (7 Octobre 2016)

@Une Étoile en Or, supprime les apps qui cause problèmes et réinstalle les à partir d'iTunes sur ton ordi.


----------



## USB09 (25 Octobre 2016)

C'est peut être un souci d'application qui n'est pas à jour. Ça me le fait souvent.


----------

